
Farewell – ETAOIN SHRDL: The Last Day of Hot Metal Typesetting at the NY Times - 8ig8
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=bFFxEjaMyu8
======
cafard
They were nifty machines to look at, they were a tremendous advance over hand-
set type, but heaven help you if you decided that Spartan looked too small at
10 pt. It was back to the linotypists for another run.

